
Apple Says Goodbye to the Startup Chime with the New MacBook Pro - evacchi
https://pingie.com/2016/10/28/apple-says-goodbye-to-the-startup-chime-with-the-new-macbook-pro/?q
======
andrewpi
I guess future viewers of Wall-E won't get the joke now. (for those who didn't
see the film, the robot main character made the Mac startup chime when he
finished charging)

------
eknkc
Good.

Article doesn't seem to load for me but it served nearly no purpose but a
nostalgic one. Maybe someone somewhere debugged a hardware problem with it?
Have no idea. Given that the touch bar has it's own hardware and software, it
can serve as a better hardware debugging tool anyway.

~~~
shurcooL
Agreed. I wish it also didn't have the "MacBook Pro" text on the bezel of the
screen.

It serves no useful purpose of making the laptop better, but it can be
slightly distracting from the work you're doing on screen, just because it's
always in your field of view.

There's already an Apple logo on the back of the screen, which is perfect. Why
the need to bring back this text? iMac doesn't say iMac on the bezel...

~~~
dingaling
> There's already an Apple logo on the back of the screen, which is perfect.

Except for those of us giving presentations to a roomful of glowing Apples
wherein it becomes intensely annoying. To the extent that it's difficult not
to direct my attention to the Mr Joe Boring with the Anonymous Black Laptop.
He's the only one thinking differently...

I'm not sure why people voluntarily advertise for the World's most valuable
company without any form of compensation and futhermore feel _proud_ to do so.

~~~
evv
The logo on the new macbook doesn't glow.

------
santaclaus
The startup chime doesn't bother me (and I rarely reboot my MacBook Pro,
usually only after required security updates). The Finder logo, on the other
hand, looks like something one would find in a student union at a small
midwestern college that hasn't been updated since 1986, and it is _always_
there, creepily staring me down day after day...

~~~
Osmium
> The Finder logo, on the other hand, looks like something one would find in a
> student union at a small midwestern college that hasn't been updated since
> 1986

I've always loved the Finder logo, each to their own. It was possibly inspired
by a slightly better artist than what you suggest :)

[http://www.cultofmac.com/75608/did-picasso-influence-the-
mac...](http://www.cultofmac.com/75608/did-picasso-influence-the-mac-finder-
icon/)

------
psyc
Good. A loud sound that I can't predict or control is pretty bad. I've tried
every command line trick I can find to disable this rudeness. It always
randomly re-enables at some point.

~~~
delinka
In my experience, it obeys system volume. If I had the system muted before I
shut down, it comes up silently. I keep my work laptop muted most times. On
the weekend, I might actually need the sound for Skype. Monday morning is a
rude start if I forget to mute the sound the last time I used it.

~~~
DanBC
> In my experience, it obeys system volume

...if you're using OSX.

------
wtfishackernews
A bit off topic, but 99 percent invisible did an interesting episode on sound
with a bit about the creation of the apple start-up chime. The relevant part
starts at 04:30.

[http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/the-
sizzle/](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/the-sizzle/)

------
molecule
This seems to be what I've been using to disable it most recently:

    
    
        sudo nvram SystemAudioVolume=%80
    

[https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3208783?start=120&tstar...](https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3208783?start=120&tstart=0)

~~~
xenobioticants
Hasn't worked since Yosemite.

------
laurentdc
Good riddance, along with the even tackier glowing logo.

------
cheiVia0
Blind folks are going to be very annoyed about this.

~~~
bluejekyll
Yeah it would be nice to make this configurable for that reason. But they have
this problem with many devices, they get no indication on the iPhone, right?

~~~
jolux
The iPhone buzzes when it turns on.

------
sigjuice
Is there a technical reason for this? e.g. maybe they were having issues with
audio in the EFI and decided to not bother?

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Along with the glowing logo.

------
jheriko
i never really enjoyed that noise personally... i could see the nostalgia
element, but it always seemed out of place coming out of a modern, slick
looking piece of hardware. :)

------
ommunist
Well, this is sacrilege, added to the 'ESC' key blasphemy. MBPs could be
banned in Ireland, they consider blasphemy the first class crime.

~~~
sxg
With macOS Sierra you can natively remap Esc to Caps Lock (or CMD, Alt, Ctrl).
I think a lot of people already did this before. I just tried it out yesterday
with Vim, and I find it way more convenient than Esc.

~~~
schoen
I use a ThinkPad but I was curious about this solution that people were
discussing yesterday: do they also have something mapped as Compose? On my
machine I have Caps Lock mapped as Compose so that I can type foreign
characters quickly, especially when writing Portuguese.

If my Esc key disappeared, I'd still want a Compose key; is there a convenient
option for that on the new MBP keyboard? Is there something other than Compose
that macOS users like for non-ASCII text entry?

Edit: for example, I just saw the Icelandic Pirate Party's banner "A rettri
leið" in a New York Times video about their electoral success, and I wanted to
use Google Translate to find out what it meant. Of course, it wasn't copyable
text, so I just typed "a rettri lei[Compose]dh" and I had my translation in
moments. :-)

~~~
extra88
I never heard of a Compose key before. "Because Microsoft Windows and OS X do
not support a compose key by default, the key does not exist on most keyboards
designed for modern PC hardware." [0]

How did you know to type [Compose]dh to get the desired character?

Guess what? Google Translate gives the same translation for "A rettri leid"
even though 'ð' is apparently not a 'd' with a diacritic but its own letter,
"eth." [1]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key)
[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eth)

~~~
schoen
> How did you know to type [Compose]dh to get the desired character?

I went to Iceland a few years ago and looked into how to type ð and þ in order
to be able to send e-mail about people, signs, and place names, even though I
didn't learn the language. It's also useful for linguistics

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_dental_fricative](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_dental_fricative)

